# Class One Misdemeanor-oh crap



## Guardian (Sep 24, 2006)

Well I've really done it this time.  I was on a little road trip with some friends and got a reckless driving speeding ticket, 78 in a 55.  For the one or two people on this site who don't want me to lose my job, do you have any advise?


----------



## Guardian (Sep 24, 2006)

I should add, my record wasn't exactly perfect before this either, I got a 60 in a 35 about 5 years ago.......


----------



## Jon (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok... I'm not sure of the CT legal system, but here is what I would do:

In PA, there are several things you could do:
1 - When getting the ticket, don't be an ***, be polite, nice, and often you can get a reduced point-value ticket. (IE, failure to obey traffic control device - speed limit sign vs. speeding ticket, or a lower value ticket).
2 - Try to fight the ticket in court, question the officers training, speed timing method, etc...
3 - Go to court and hope the officer doesn't show up. If he dosen't show, the ticket is dropped.
4 - Go to court and beg the judge. Explain what happened and promise that you will never do it again.

Finally... what will happen if you get convicted? will you lose your job? your ability to drive an emergency vehicle? ALS Command?


----------



## Guardian (Sep 24, 2006)

Jon said:


> Ok... I'm not sure of the CT legal system, but here is what I would do:
> 
> In PA, there are several things you could do:
> 1 - When getting the ticket, don't be an ***, be polite, nice, and often you can get a reduced point-value ticket. (IE, failure to obey traffic control device - speed limit sign vs. speeding ticket, or a lower value ticket).
> ...




thanks for the advise.  I will lose my job if i'm convicted.


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 24, 2006)

Was it around a corner or on a straight road?

(If it was around a corner, I have a suggestions of how to fight it...  )


----------



## Jon (Sep 24, 2006)

You should probably talk the whole situation over with a LEO you trust... get their advice, and perhaps now is time to call in a LOT of favors.


----------



## Guardian (Sep 24, 2006)

I was on a straight road.  It was a long way away from where I work so I can't really call in any favors.  I've talked to 6 police officers about this so far and have gotten mixed suggestions.  I'm getting a lawyer soon and will be able to tell you more then...


----------



## Ridryder911 (Sep 24, 2006)

Guardian said:


> I I'm getting a lawyer soon and will be able to tell you more then...



That is the best advice... second get governor on your vehicle.....

R/r911


----------



## fm_emt (Sep 25, 2006)

Guardian said:


> Well I've really done it this time.  I was on a little road trip with some friends and got a reckless driving speeding ticket, 78 in a 55.  For the one or two people on this site who don't want me to lose my job, do you have any advise?



Yeah, I have a suggestion..

*Slow down*, you turkey! 

Hey, someone had to say it.  

Contacting an attorney is probably your best option.


----------



## Guardian (Sep 25, 2006)

fm_emt said:


> Yeah, I have a suggestion..
> 
> *Slow down*, you turkey!
> 
> ...



If I get through this one, I'm definitely slowing down.  My days of speeding are over.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Sep 25, 2006)

I also agree with the lawyer recommendation.

Are you sure you're first ticket is still on your record?  Most traffic citations like that drop off after 3-5 years.  Even if it's not, your lawyer may be able to plea bargin your ticket down to something that won't affect your points or employment (equipment violations like faulty muffler are good ones for this).

Best of luck.


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 25, 2006)

Ok, its been over a decade since my last ticket ut I will give you some pointers and ask some wuestions.

First, how will your job find out?? Do they do annual DMV record checks? Just curious. 

Secondly, why would you lose a job over a speeding ticket? Usually its just DUI or vehicular manslaughters they worry about.

Third, this is your second offense in 5 years. Does the other one even matter anymore? Seems like enough time has elapsed.

How many EVOC or defensive driving courses have you taken in between the two offenses. Do you have any scheduled soon?

When I got my ticket, I decided to go to court. I wore my uniform(cause I just got off duty, wink wink) and I presented myself in a professional manner. I admitted to speeding and apologized..stated me above all others should know the implications of my actions. I asked for lienency due to the nature of my work. I explained to the judge that I could lose my job(in theory, never wouldve happened) and was there anything we could do without this being reported on my license. The judge offered a higher fine and said he would not take any points. Fair enough for me. I paid a higher out of pocket expense, a lower insurance rate cause it wouldnt be reported and kept my job out of it. Very lucky indeed. 

Best advice however would be to call a lawyer since where I live, speeding is not a misdemeanor.

Just out of curiosity, please explain to me the how and why you would lose your job over this conviction?


----------



## Guardian (Sep 25, 2006)

The reason I would lose my job is simple, it's written into our company policy that if your convicted of reckless driving, your terminated.  Around here, reckless driving is a misdemeanor just like DUI.  In fact, for speeding over 88 mph first time offense usually results in jail time believe it or not.  I think my company checks annual dmv records but I'm not sure.


----------



## fyrdog (Sep 25, 2006)

See if you can talk to the prosecuter prior to seeing the judge on your court date. They usually provide time to do this just get inline with everyone else. Explain the situation about your job and ask if for a lesser charge ie. failure to obey a sign and see if a donation to a charity (legit one) would serve in place of a fine. Usually the prosecuter will work with you in CT. I've had to do that once or twice myself. If you were DUI you are out of luck.

If you need more info on what I did in CT PM me.


----------



## Jon (Sep 25, 2006)

Wow...

My "close call" was 90+ in a 55... I was in uniform, and on my way home from the squad at 0230... the cop thought he was going to nail a DUI... and was more pissed that he had to chase me.

He ran my tag, ran me for wants, and gave me a verbal warning.

That would be the LAST time I ever did more than 5-10 over in that township.

(Oh... bad thing... the Squad found out and I caught hell for it. Someone got a bug up their @$$ and tried to take away my driving priviliges.)

Good luck.


----------



## BrandoEMT (Sep 25, 2006)

Here is the most important thing...GET A LAWYER!!!...if your job is at risk don't go there by yourself or attempt to represent yourself in a court of law.  Remember if you like/love your job you'll need to dish out some money to keep it in attorney's fees.


----------



## brentoli (Sep 26, 2006)

Totally un-related...

I am a county dispatcher, and we were entering a runaway woman for a local small town PD into NCIC.

Well we run it and find out the next county over had been running her drivers license. We call them to find out the story. It goes like this:

Girl had been driving though the downtown of a small town doing 75. Im sure the limit cant be over 40. The officer pulled her over, and she wasnt on her psych meds so she was acting funny. He threatened to jail her for reckless driving, but let her off with a citation after she calmed down.

No more then 15 min later, he clocks another car doing 75. He pulls it over, its HER AGAIN. Needless to say, straight to jail she goes this time. 

At least you werent THAT dumb!:blush:


----------



## Guardian (Sep 26, 2006)

Jon said:


> Wow...
> 
> My "close call" was 90+ in a 55... I was in uniform, and on my way home from the squad at 0230... the cop thought he was going to nail a DUI... and was more pissed that he had to chase me.
> 
> ...






WOW, 90+ gets people thrown in jail even for a first time offense where I live, I'M NOT KIDDING.  You're one luck guy.


----------



## Guardian (Sep 26, 2006)

brentoli said:


> Totally un-related...
> 
> I am a county dispatcher, and we were entering a runaway woman for a local small town PD into NCIC.
> 
> ...




Oh, so you are implying that I'm at least somewhat dumb then, I see how it is...


----------



## brentoli (Sep 26, 2006)

HIJACK

Man... I cant say anything right tonight...
I made a girl at work mad because I tried to throw a paper wad at her and missed... I told her if she stood up her butt would give me a good target... she accused me of saying she had a big butt...

Well I guess I was... whoops..


/HIJACK


----------



## Guardian (Sep 26, 2006)

lol, I was just kidding and of course what I did was stupid.  now, on the other hand, be very careful when commenting on a females rear end because there is almost no right answer.


----------



## MMiz (Sep 26, 2006)

It's been said, but I'll say it again.  Get yourself a good lawyer!  You don't want the cheapest or the easiest one to find, but instead try to find a good one.  

It'll cost you money, but I bet you'd get off with a minor infraction or nothing at all.

Keep us updated!


----------



## Guardian (Sep 26, 2006)

My dad is helping me out on this.  He has a team of jewish lawyers and he said I could borrow one.  I'll keep you updated...


----------

